# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Lee Bright (U.S. Senate, R-SC)

## CaseyJones

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Lee Bright
*Office Sought:* U.S. Senate, South Carolina
*Website:* http://www.brightforsenate.com/
*Social Media:* Facebook | Twitter | YouTube

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: ★★★★★ 
Constitutional Issues: ★★★★★ 
Economic Issues: ★★★★★ 
Foreign Policy: ★★★★★ 
Social Issues: ★★★★★ 
*Overall Issues Rating:* ★★★★★ 

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: South Carolina
District: N/A
Incumbent: Lindsey Graham (R-SC)
Other Primary Candidates: Richard Cash, Nancy Mace
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: Jay Stamper (D)
Cook PVI: R+8 (Solid Republican)
Relevant poll numbers: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_...Carolina,_2014
Graham 45.9%
Bright 17.4%
Mace 5.1%
Cash 4.9%
Conner 4.2%
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* ★★★ (needs more funding)

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: Strong on liberty

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points: Still needs to gain more ground in polls

Possible deal breakers: none

*Overall Rating:* ★★★★  (needs more funding and to maintain continued upswing)

----------


## TaftFan

Lee Bright Interview with Mike Church: https://soundcloud.com/bright-for-se...view-with-mike

Lee Bright on Glenn Beck:




Lee Bright at the RLC:




Lee Bright endorsed Ron Paul:

----------


## TaftFan

RLC Endorses Lee Bright For Senate Against Lindsey Graham

----------


## malkusm

Poll for overall rating will be added on Monday (10/28). OP will also be updated at that time.

----------


## malkusm

Poll is now open. Please vote within the next 2 weeks.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Lee Bright uses social media quote a bit, and I don't beleive I've seen him take a position that Ron Paul probably wouldn't approve of. He is also outspoken when criticizing Graham.

Here's an article which compares Graham to Bright:




> ...
> Which brings us to State Senator Lee Bright. Lee Bright has a stellar record in the state senate. He has been an outspoken critic of the current regime, a champion for Constitutional rights, and a true Conservative. Paul Conner from The Daily Caller referred to Bright as a “libertarian leaning Republican in the mold of former Texas Rep. Ron Paul.” Glenn Beck said that Bright reminds him of Ted Cruz. Of course since Harry Reid has inferred that Ted Cruz is a “Tea Party anarchist,” some people may not consider that a compliment.
> 
> Lee Bright has a voting record that proves he is a true Conservative. Despite constant opposition from Democrat and RINO alike in the SC state senate, he has stuck to his principles and consistently been a resonating voice for liberty. He has stood strong on the value of the Constitution and its relevance today.
> 
> While Lindsey Graham was ready to further infringe on the 2nd Amendment rights of his constituents, Lee Bright was the primary sponsor of the Constitutional Carry Bill in SC. He also sponsored legislation for term limits, sponsored the Freedom of Choice in Healthcare Act, was the sole sponsor of the Religious Freedom Act, was the primary sponsor of a bill that would allow permit holders to carry on college campuses, and was the sole sponsor of a bill that would protect SC from the enforcement of foreign laws. Many people call these efforts the result of paranoia, I call them diligent defense of our liberty.
> ...
> http://dcclothesline.com/2013/10/28/...-v-lee-bright/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Fairfield County GOP Chairman Kevin Thomas Endorses Lee Bright

Worth a watch. This is an enthusiastic endorsement.

----------


## angelatc

I think he's our best chance to defeat Graham.

----------


## T.hill

I think if Nancy Mace improves on her public speaking while campaigning around South Carolina, then she becomes the stronger candidate.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Hopefully Bright will win. He's better than Nancy Mace IMO.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Guys, don't forget that there's more than Bright and Mace running. Cash is still out there too, and while folks may not see him as a Liberty candidate- and I wouldn't disagree with them until I knew his policies- he _was_ the first to officially declare and is known in SC.  So I'm just saying we shouldn't limit Graham's challengers to as if it was just Bright and Mace.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

I would rather Mace win because she's a much stronger candidate in the general election, and probably more pure too.  Bright endorsed Bachmann for President.  Bright's business failure and perceived extremism won't play well, and he is doing a fine job in the State Senate.  The ideal scenario would be for Mace to come in 2nd with Graham under 50%, and to have Bright to endorse and campaign for her to get the social conservatives out there.

----------


## compromise

> I would rather Mace win because she's a much stronger candidate in the general election, and probably more pure too.  Bright endorsed Bachmann for President.  Bright's business failure and perceived extremism won't play well, and he is doing a fine job in the State Senate.  The ideal scenario would be for Mace to come in 2nd with Graham under 50%, and to have Bright to endorse and campaign for her to get the social conservatives out there.


Bright endorsed Bachmann at first, but he switched to Paul later on.

We have no record of who Mace endorsed in 2012, for all we know she could have supported Gingrich.

Bright is purer than Mace because he believes the greatest threat to America is at home, not abroad, while Mace believes the opposite.

This is South Carolina, the general election barely matters. We need someone who's rhetorically strong enough to take on Graham, making Graham look weak and effeminate by comparison. Unfortunately, Mace just can't do this. Even if she won, I doubt she'd be taken as seriously in the US Senate as Lee Bright.

Mace also has her fair share of baggage because of FITS News, a site which includes soft pornography. Bright will not be seen as an extremist because many South Carolinians are Evangelicals and agree with him on social issues.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

I really don't see voters hammering Bright on his business or a site Mace wrote for- is she solely responsible for content? Because RPF had an ad about supporting Cory Booker.  Counter-productive, don't you think?- since their primary goal is just getting rid of Graham.  After all, Swann had this story up about Graham posing with Mace, yet now the story is unavailable.

----------


## compromise

> I really don't see voters hammering Bright on his business or a site Mace wrote for- is she solely responsible for content? Because RPF had an ad about supporting Cory Booker.  Counter-productive, don't you think?- since their primary goal is just getting rid of Graham.  After all, Swann had this story up about Graham posing with Mace, yet now the story is unavailable.


She was the co-owner and was probably aware of the sort of content that went up on it.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> She was the co-owner and was probably aware of the sort of content that went up on it.


Probably or was?

----------


## compromise

> Probably or was?


No one knows for sure. Normally you know a little about a site you co-own.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Bright endorsed Bachmann at first, but he switched to Paul later on.
> 
> We have no record of who Mace endorsed in 2012, for all we know she could have supported Gingrich.
> 
> Bright is purer than Mace because he believes the greatest threat to America is at home, not abroad, while Mace believes the opposite.
> 
> This is South Carolina, the general election barely matters. We need someone who's rhetorically strong enough to take on Graham, making Graham look weak and effeminate by comparison. Unfortunately, Mace just can't do this. Even if she won, I doubt she'd be taken as seriously in the US Senate as Lee Bright.
> 
> Mace also has her fair share of baggage because of FITS News, a site which includes soft pornography. Bright will not be seen as an extremist because many South Carolinians are Evangelicals and agree with him on social issues.


Amen.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

There is another thread for a discussing Nancy Mace: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Senate-R-SC%29


On the topic of Lee Bright, here is another endorsement from South Carolina:

----------


## malkusm

Bump - another 3 days or so to vote in the poll

----------


## IndianaPolitico

From the limited bit I have seen, Bright is the one that seems to be the stronger candidate. Hopefully ALL of Graham's challengers become competitive.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Anti-Neocon

Don't ask what I was thinking in this thread. I can't find much fault with him. He's very much on the social conservative stuff but it doesn't seem like in a way where he wants to get the federal government involved, which is fine when it comes to federal office.

----------

